# Lire mes films et mes series sur l'apple tv



## Megane93 (29 Décembre 2011)

Bonjour, j'aimerais savoir si pour pouvoir lire mes films et mes series sur l'apple tv il n'y avais pas un autre moyen que de devoir les changer de format puis de les mettre sur itunes?? Si quelqu'un a un autre moyen .. Merci


----------



## Funigtor (29 Décembre 2011)

Y faut Jailbreak, et utiliser plex ou XBMC


----------



## Megane93 (29 Décembre 2011)

D'accord merci &en quoi sa consiste ? enfin comment sa se passe avec sa ???

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h40 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h28 ----------

J'ai lu qu'il fallait installer jailbreak sur l'atv mais comment faire? désoler je suis novice chez mac...


----------



## vhk (29 Décembre 2011)

tu ira plus vite à re-ripper tes fichiers en .mov


----------



## Megane93 (29 Décembre 2011)

Ouais mais c'est assez long sa non? car je ne me vois pas faire sa avec tout mes fichiers vidéos...


----------

